# BLT Rollers



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2011)

*BLT Rollers*

Mrs Bear found this recipe in her "Food & Family" magazine.
She needed something different to take to a Graduation Party for a Great-Niece.
We did some recipe adjusting to prepare a larger amount of it, and we made these in a short amount of time.

*Ingredients:*
Philly Cream Cheese (softened)---------------------12 ounces
Miracle Whip (or Mayo)--------------------------------1 1/2 cups
Bacon  (I used my Hickory Smoked BBB)----------16 ounces *(Change this to 32 ounces---It was hard to taste the Bacon)*
Tomatoes (Chopped)-----------------------------------3 cups
Flour Tortillas (8 inch)-----------------------------------10

*Preparation:*
Chop tomatoes into 14" to 3/8" cubes.
Fry Bacon well, but less than too crisp.
Drain Bacon on Paper towels.

*Mixing:*
Mix Cream Cheese & Miracle Whip in a bowl.
Add Bacon to mix & mix well.
Add tomatoes last, and mix gently.

*Spreading & Rolling:*
Lay out one Tortilla, coat with BLT mixture.
Put lettuce pieces on top, and roll.

*Slicing:*
After all are rolled, stick toothpicks through, until you hit the pan beneath.
Space toothpicks about every inch or so.
Now using an electric knife (to avoid smashing), slice between toothpicks.
Place neatly in a pan for refrigerating & serving.

These things are really good!

Thanks,

Bear



Ingredients:







Frying the Buckboard Bacon (or whatever Bacon you use):






Slicing up the Tomatoes:






That's about done just right:






Drain on paper towels:






Chopped Tomatoes:






Cream Cheese mixed with Miracle Whip (or Mayo):






Getting Close:






Add Bacon to mixture--Mix Well:






Add Tomato cubes to mix--Mix gently:






Spread mixture on Tortilla:






A little lettuce on top:






Roll them up.
Put toothpicks in about every one inch.
Slice between the toothpicks:






Place neatly in containers to refrigerate & serve:






BTW: All of the uneven ends and about 10 good ones seem to have disappeared, in case anyone thinks the containers are a bit light.

Don't ask me what happened to them!!!!

*On Edit: Due to mutual agreement between Me & Mrs Bear, and others, I am doubling the amount of Bacon in this recipe. It could hardly be tasted. *

*There is at least 6 or 7 sammies worth of material there. 16 ounces of Bacon is not near enough.  Bear*


----------



## mikey p (Jun 26, 2011)

I love a good appatizer that is going in my collection for sure


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 26, 2011)

Tasty!

  Craig


----------



## fatboynoel (Jun 26, 2011)

That is a great idea.  I like to use cream cheese and mix with Hatch green chili's roll and cut just like your picture.  It is a great appetizer with a small kick!


----------



## venture (Jun 26, 2011)

Those look great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmmm, thanks for the idea, those look good, but I'll have to add some of my Taco Seasoning to the creamed cheese/mayo.

Gene


----------



## meateater (Jun 26, 2011)

Those look great, even better with Miracle Whip.


----------



## alelover (Jun 26, 2011)

Why would we ask? We know darn well what happened to them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great idea Bear. Looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments, guys!!!

I have to make an edit on it though.

I thought it needed more Bacon, but I always think everything needs more Bacon !!!!

But Mrs Bear said it needed more Bacon!!!!!!

Wow!!!!---Now I know it needs more Bacon----She agreed---It needs Double of what was in it.

I will change that right now!

Thanks guys,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 27, 2011)

Great Looking Rollers Bear!!

I'm gonna give them a try, but will add a little Chipotle seasoning to the cream cheese

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 27, 2011)

MAN O MAN it looks good and yummy. just put the tomato in the pan add chili, two eggs and scramble, with fresh bread on the Sid .

thanks Bear for the idea off super


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a great recipe Bear. This one's a keeper.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Great Looking Rollers Bear!!
> 
> I'm gonna give them a try, but will add a little Chipotle seasoning to the cream cheese
> 
> Todd


LOL---I told Mrs Bear about all you guys adding chipotle or chile seasoning, etc, and I got the evil eye, so that's out at this end!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear




africanmeat said:


> MAN O MAN it looks good and yummy. just put the tomato in the pan add chili, two eggs and scramble, with fresh bread on the Sid .
> 
> thanks Bear for the idea off super


Thanks Ahron,

Bear
 




SmokinAl said:


> That's a great recipe Bear. This one's a keeper.


Thanks Al,

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks awesome

What about adding cooked hard salami?

Or shredded pepperoni? too much... maybe, but I figured if anyone would try it , it would be BEAR.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> What about adding cooked hard salami?
> 
> ...


I kinda tried to keep it a *BLT* !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ohm (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks a ton for the recipe!  They look wonderful!

:drool:


----------



## alelover (Jun 27, 2011)

What about a slice of turkey instead of a tortilla. It would be a club then.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I kinda tried to keep it a *BLT* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That makes sense, why try to invent the wheel!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 27, 2011)

awesome...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                but wheres the bear-veiw..............


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2015)

Thought I should Bump this up for all the "BLT Lovers" who haven't seen this before.

It's been buried for 4 years, and it's really Great, especially for Picnics & Parties during Tomato Season!!

Easy to make too!!

Bear


----------



## b-one (Jul 26, 2015)

Great idea for a bump! Looks tasty and the more bacon the merrier!


----------



## gary s (Jul 26, 2015)

Glad you brought it back around, These thing are great, We make Roll-Ups all the time,    BLT's look great    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice Bear, gotta give these a try !  Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2015)

b-one said:


> Great idea for a bump! Looks tasty and the more bacon the merrier!


Thank You!!

Bear


gary s said:


> Glad you brought it back around, These thing are great, We make Roll-Ups all the time,    BLT's look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

Even much better since we doubled the Bacon!!

Thanks for the Point !

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jul 26, 2015)

Well deserved, It's quick and easy and Gooooood.  

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> Well deserved, It's quick and easy and Gooooood.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Again, Gary!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice Bear, gotta give these a try !


Thank You Justin!!

If you like BLTs, you'll love these!!

And Thanks for the Point !

Bear


----------



## rob sicc (Jul 30, 2015)

I haven't made bacon in a while.  You just game me a reason to make it.

Thanks for the great QVIEW also Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> I haven't made bacon in a while.  You just game me a reason to make it.
> 
> Thanks for the great QVIEW also Bear.


Thanks Rob!!

These are a big hit at Parties & Picnics!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Jul 30, 2015)

Bear, thanks for dusting off this recipe. Will definitely have to try! Especially once I get sick of tomatoes


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2015)

Xray said:


> Bear, thanks for dusting off this recipe. Will definitely have to try! Especially once I get sick of tomatoes


Thank You!!

I figured it's a good thing to Bump at this time of year.

We only make these & BLTs during Tomato season, because I hate the bland Tomatoes they sell in stores. There's just no juice in them compared to fresh tomatoes ripened on the vine.

I like these because I also hate having to eat 4 slices of toast every time I eat BLTs. Just too much bread!!!

Bear


----------



## castiron (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Bear. I have been intending to try them for a while and finally rounded up ingredients this wknd.


----------



## krj (Apr 24, 2016)

Love the idea, I'll have to give this a try and take to one of the lake get-together weekends.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2016)

Castiron said:


> Thanks for sharing Bear. I have been intending to try them for a while and finally rounded up ingredients this wknd.


Thank You!

Been awhile since I saw this one.

Hope you all enjoyed them!!

Bear


KRJ said:


> Love the idea, I'll have to give this a try and take to one of the lake get-together weekends.


That's Great !!

Hope you enjoy them---We love them!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 25, 2016)

Those thing look great,  My wife tries to not eat so much bread and uses tortilla's to wrap most of her sandwiches 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2016)

gary s said:


> Those thing look great,  My wife tries to not eat so much bread and uses tortilla's to wrap most of her sandwiches
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

We gotta make some again, but we'll wait a couple months until real home grown tomatoes are ready here.

The ones they sell in stores should have a sign "Just add water", because it's like eating cardboard!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 25, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Gary!!
> 
> We gotta make some again, but we'll wait a couple months until real home grown tomatoes are ready here.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean  We picked up a few Roma' s this weekend for salad and BLT's  Be glad when we are picking and eating our own .  Got blooms on some of the plants.  BTW  if you haven't tried pickles on your BLT give it a try,  Back in the 80's when #2 son was BMX racing we would go go Dallas every Saturday night after racing in Longview to race that night. When we got finished it was usually around 10 or 11  we would stop at the Waffle Shop on the way home and got BLT's #2 son always ordered his with pickles.

I tried it and liked and we all have been eating them that way ever since

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2016)

gary s said:


> I know what you mean  We picked up a few Roma' s this weekend for salad and BLT's  Be glad when we are picking and eating our own .  Got blooms on some of the plants.  BTW  if you haven't tried pickles on your BLT give it a try,  Back in the 80's when #2 son was BMX racing we would go go Dallas every Saturday night after racing in Longview to race that night. When we got finished it was usually around 10 or 11  we would stop at the Waffle Shop on the way home and got BLT's #2 son always ordered his with pickles.
> 
> I tried it and liked and we all have been eating them that way ever since
> 
> Gary


I like that now & then, but not as a habit. They are tasty that way though.

I don't think I'd add them to this mix though.

Bear


----------



## kawboy (Jun 18, 2018)

Some low-carb tortillas and I think I have my fireworks lunches over the fourth!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Some low-carb tortillas and I think I have my fireworks lunches over the fourth!



Sounds like a Plan!!
Don't forget the extra Bacon.:D

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 29, 2018)

I have to make this now. It's a neat way to have classic flavors.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I have to make this now. It's a neat way to have classic flavors.




That's Great---I love these things!!

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

